
In Praise of Boredom, Again - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2019/01/11/in-praise-of-boredom-again/
======
andrenth
I thought this was an interesting read, but the submission seems to have
disappeared in minutes (I've looked until page 10). Does anyone know why that
would happen?

